# Clemente Bridge HDR @ night  in Pittsburgh PA



## pab (Jun 5, 2013)

Took this the other night when I went to the pirates game.  Thought it turned out interesting.   Thoughts?


----------



## Sherm (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate the Steelers but like the bridge. I think there is too much empty space at the top.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd crop a little off the right.


----------



## pab (Jun 5, 2013)

Sherm said:


> I hate the Steelers but like the bridge. I think there is too much empty space at the top.




Thanks.

Not much I was able to do about it.  I was parallel with the water, and there are boat houses in the way that left me with one view before the steps.   Also, rocking the ultra wide I wanted to get the entire bridge, and only being about 10 feet away from it (basically under it) 

Even after finishing it, I am actually happy with the depth of black being an HDR.   Often I find a hue or a glow on the edges that make it look overdone.   

I guess I could have popped it into Dxo viewpoint and tried to make it longer and cut the edges.   just hate to jack with the perspective


----------



## bull705 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks great to me!


----------



## FanBoy (Jun 7, 2013)

The HDR process is drawing too much attention to the stone bridge supports.


----------



## Dray1027 (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks amazing to me. KIU! :salute:


----------

